# Snow / Rain Absorption / Freezing



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I know - this has been discussed before and I have read the prior stuff, but....

OUR SLIDES ARE OUT!!! We did get the inside cleared of "freeze & explode" liquids before the 1st snow a few weeks ago...and, considering the State of Wolfwood, that was BIG progress. BUT the slides were out and missed, so they caught those 1st 8" that night. Then another 6", and another 9-10"" the other day. We then did have some melting so it looks like about 9" sitting on the slides (likely some of the bottom layer is ice).

Now its supposed to rain...then freeze again. I know the snow will absorb the rain and add to the weight. I also know how brittle the plastic roof vents, etc. are. With the snow evenly spread across the roof & the slides, should we just leave it as it is? Or should we leave the roof but try to reduce the snow accumulation on THE SLIDES? We were considering removing most of the snow from the slides with a stable broom (being careful to stay well above the rubber roof). Depending on how warm it actually gets, the rest might just melt and we can bring the slides in before the world refreezes. Or...if the rain doesn't melt it all, we do have outside access to hot water so we could use that to melt anything remaining, towel dry it (if needed), and pull the slides in.

Whatcathink?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I think I would try to get the snow and ice off the slides and close them up. I have never left the slides out on any of my campers for the winter and you get a lot more snow than i do. I don't think they seal good enough for a winters worth of snow/ice. But thats just my opinion for what its worth.The roof and vents should be fine.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> I think I would try to get the snow and ice off the slides and close them up. I have never left the slides out on any of my campers for the winter and you get a lot more snow than i do. I don't think they seal good enough for a winters worth of snow/ice. But thats just my opinion for what its worth.The roof and vents should be fine.
> 
> John


Thanks, John - that was our thinking, too.

btw, we may get more snow than you do _THIS_ year but, for the past few winters, its all come up from you guys _"down South"_....and faded before it got here







We've already had more (25+") than we did ALL of last winter!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Try to get as much snow off as you can. Turn on the heat so that the ice/snow will melt off surface of the slides then using your trusty broom push off the rest from the slides,towel off and retract the slides. Our weather for tomorrow is near 50 then rain in the afternoon then freezing rain. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd tip the Outback to the Rear AND drivers side...hit it with hot water and let the ice/snow melt and run off in the far (drivers side) corner. Make sure you do BOTH of the tippings...this will keep the majority of the water away from the trailer.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'd tip the Outback to the Read AND drivers side...hit it with hot water and let the ice/snow melt and run off in the far (drivers side) corner. Make sure you do BOTH of the tippings...this will keep the majority of the water away from the trailer.


X2 This is exactly what I would do.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Rubrhammer said:


> I'd tip the Outback to the Read AND drivers side...hit it with hot water and let the ice/snow melt and run off in the far (drivers side) corner. Make sure you do BOTH of the tippings...this will keep the majority of the water away from the trailer.


X2 This is exactly what I would do.
Bob
[/quote]
X3
Get it off of there and close them up. This slight warm up wont last for long, nows your chance.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I think I would try to get the snow and ice off the slides and close them up. I have never left the slides out on any of my campers for the winter and you get a lot more snow than i do. I don't think they seal good enough for a winters worth of snow/ice. But thats just my opinion for what its worth.The roof and vents should be fine.
> 
> John


I agree with John, 100%.

If the rain helps you out enough to get the slides cleaned up, by all means, close them up. As far as weight on the roof goes, you should be fine. All that snow weighs a lot, but does a great job of distributing the load evenly. Your 'Roos springs may get a work out, but you will be okay.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you can...please snap a few pictures to show us the before/during/after pictures.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I think I would try to get the snow and ice off the slides and close them up. I have never left the slides out on any of my campers for the winter and you get a lot more snow than i do. I don't think they seal good enough for a winters worth of snow/ice. But thats just my opinion for what its worth.The roof and vents should be fine.
> 
> John


I agree with John, 100%.

If the rain helps you out enough to get the slides cleaned up, by all means, close them up. As far as weight on the roof goes, you should be fine. All that snow weighs a lot, but does a great job of distributing the load evenly. Your 'Roos springs may get a work out, but you will be okay.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

x4


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice!

*UPDATE: *

As it ended up - we didn't need to do any tipping as the temps soared to 45*, the sun did it's thing and the snow/ice melted & (mostly) dried. We did need to lightly sweep the rear slide (snow blowers can throw gravel REALLY far!!!) and both slides are now closed. Even the roof is now clear (by melting). The residents of Wolfwood are certainly sleeping better knowing that Puff is closed-up and safe!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks for all the advice!
> 
> *UPDATE: *
> 
> As it ended up - we didn't need to do any tipping as the temps soared to 45*, the sun did it's thing and the snow/ice melted & (mostly) dried. We did need to lightly sweep the rear slide (snow blowers can throw gravel REALLY far!!!) and both slides are now closed. Even the roof is now clear (by melting). The residents of Wolfwood are certainly sleeping better knowing that Puff is closed-up and safe!!!


Glad to hear it has worked itself out. Now you can enjoy the next snow fall withouout having to worry about the Outback.


----------

